# Best site to buy R4i SDHC on USA



## IcyTaichou (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi! I'm new in this forum and with the nintendo family too. Just bought a new 2DS(comes with zelda), and I'd like to know what's the best site, or trustworthy, to buy a R4i SDHC so I can run some DS games in it. (I Know that I can't play 3ds with this cartridge.)

Thanks!


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Nov 29, 2017)

http://www.modchipsdirect.com/3ds-modchips.html

Just because they are physically located in the US doesn't mean the payment processor is in the US. Expect international fees.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Nov 29, 2017)

Ebay is also nice.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Nov 29, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Ebay is also nice.


The vast majority of ebay item posts that are for flashcarts are from china. Your looking at a 2-4 week wait time for shipping.


----------



## IcyTaichou (Nov 29, 2017)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> Just because they are physically located in the US doesn't mean the payment processor is in the US. Expect international fees.



Is this safe? Because it's asking for my card.


----------



## Zyvyn (Nov 29, 2017)

IcyTaichou said:


> Hi! I'm new in this forum and with the nintendo family too. Just bought a new 2DS(comes with zelda), and I'd like to know what's the best site, or trustworthy, to buy a R4i SDHC so I can run some DS games in it. (I Know that I can't play 3ds with this cartridge.)
> 
> Thanks!


nds-card.com is 100% legit I have purchased from there multiple times


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Nov 29, 2017)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> The vast majority of ebay item posts that are for flashcarts are from china. Your looking at a 2-4 week wait time for shipping.


I got one from an American seller iirc. I also got an EZ Flash 4 from Australia.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Nov 29, 2017)

IcyTaichou said:


> Is this safe? Because it's asking for my card.


I have bought from modchipdirect before.  My CC info didn't get exposed when I bought from them. It should be ok if you want to buy from them. Or you can go with ebay if your skittish.


----------



## G9XFTW (Dec 21, 2017)

When you check out they dont redirect you to Paypal, instead they ask you to make a personal payment to a provided email address do they? looks fishy. What is your experience?


----------

